# 2012 Nerve AM vs. 2013 Nerve AL+



## edik. (31. August 2012)

Hi

momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
Ich war auch schon kurz davor mir das Nerve AM 7.0 für 1899,- zuzulegen. Die Ausstattung des Bikes ist für mich absolut in Ordnung.
Das einzige was mich an dem Bike stört ist die fehlende X12 Achse am Hinterbau.

Nun ist das neue Nerve AL+ erschienen und ich tu mir mit der Entscheidung schwer.

Kaufen oder noch warten? Gibt es markante Verbesserungen am Rahmen?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

edik.


----------



## morch84 (31. August 2012)

Das 2013 ist in meinen Augen das bessere Bike X12 Steckachse, 150mm am Heck gegenüber 140. Neuer anscheinend verstärkter Hinterbau nach den etlichen gerissenen Sitzstreben, je nach Modell mit Stealth Reverb. In meinen Augen eine bessere Farbwahl.... Aber Höchstwahrscheinlich teurer aber das ist ja erstmal 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edik. (31. August 2012)

Gibt es das Problem mit den Sitzstreben denn auch bei den 2012er Modellen?


----------



## Keks_nascher (31. August 2012)

Gibts irgendwo gescheite Bilder der Nerve AL+? Hab nur das kleine popelige Bild auf der Canyon Homepage entdeckt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. August 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gescheite Bilder der Nerve AL+? Hab nur das kleine popelige Bild auf der Canyon Homepage entdeckt.



Innere Galerie zur Eurobike ist eins mit CB LRS und XTR.

Beste Grüße


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. September 2012)

wurde den die Geo überarbeitet?
Stichwort: Lenkwinkel!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. September 2012)

Guck mal bei Radon nach dem Slide. Das 2013 soll auch sehr interessant sein.

Das Nerve AL+ ist, was den Hinterbau angeht, etwas potenter als das AM 7.0 aber die Frage ist was es kosten wird und ich denke durch die Steckachse und 1 cm mehr Federweg reißt es jetzt niemanden vom Hocker. 

Die Tendez ist, das entweder die Preise mehr oder weniger bleiben aber irgendwo an der Ausstattung "gespart wird". Sprich du wirst unter Umständen etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen oder kannst / willst mit der Ausstattung leben.

Aber hierzu fehlen leider noch die Infos. 

Kann dir nur sagen das AM 7.0 ist ein top Fahrrad und fährt sich auch so und bei 1900,- kannst du nicht viel Falsch machen, fehlt ledeglich eine Reverb.

Deswegen guck mal bei Radon, da hast du bei knapp 2000,- schon diese mit in der Ausstattung.


----------



## napstarr (3. September 2012)

edik. schrieb:


> Gibt es das Problem mit den Sitzstreben denn auch bei den 2012er Modellen?



Nein, nur bis 2010.
Bereits das 11er hat damit keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Braunbaer (4. September 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> Nein, nur bis 2010.
> Bereits das 11er hat damit keine Probleme mehr.



Was die bremsseitigen (Fahrtrichtung links) Risse betrifft, ja. Die antriebsseitigen Risse gab es leider auch bei den 2011er AMs und XCs. Bitte hier entlang.


----------



## scratch_a (7. September 2012)

Momentan gibts das Nerve AM 9.0 für 2499 (anstatt 2899).
Die Frage ist, hier zuschlagen oder besser auf ein neues Modell warten?
Bzw. gibts für das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gute Alternativen?


----------



## sicksin (17. September 2012)

Bezüglich besserer Bilder der 2013er Bikes habe ich das folgende PDF gefunden (sind auch gleich noch die Austattungen dabei):

http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. September 2012)

OMFG! Das neue AM hat ein Lenkwinkel von 69,5°. Mir war der jetzige von 68,5° schon zu steil. Vorteilhaft ist aber das der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler ist und die Kettenstrebe ist auch ein wenig kürzer. Schade das es das Bike nicht mit einer 160er 34er Gabel gibt.

Durch den Lenkwinkel ist es halt mehr als vorher ein CC Bike mit wenig mehr Federweg.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2012)

Die haben die Daten vom 120er in der Tabelle -  
Die können nicht zum AL+ passen, da sieht der Lenkwinkel viel zu flach für aus. 
Ich denke, das ist jetzt up-to-date von der Geo. 

34er Fox wäre natürlich sinnig gewesen, da man die ja sonst so teuer nachkaufen muß. Da musst du dir dann halt eine BOS kaufen, dann lohnt sichs wieder  ..


----------



## MikeZ (17. September 2012)

sicksin schrieb:


> Bezüglich besserer Bilder der 2013er Bikes habe ich das folgende PDF gefunden (sind auch gleich noch die Austattungen dabei):
> 
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf



Ganz nett, nur leider hat Canyon bzw. die beauftragte Agentur dabei auch noch geschlampt...:
Beim Nerve AM 9.0 ist ein Bild vom AL+ drin!
Und dabei sind die doch leicht zu unterscheiden, der Federweg steht ja extra auf dem Rocker Arm!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die haben die Daten vom 120er in der Tabelle -
> Die können nicht zum AL+ passen, da sieht der Lenkwinkel viel zu flach für aus.
> Ich denke, das ist jetzt up-to-date von der Geo.



Im Text dazu steht auch, daß der Lenkwinkel flacher geworden ist...


----------



## ltdrace (17. September 2012)

Die 2012er Modelle find ich cooler. Black n White


----------



## scratch_a (17. September 2012)

Also das Grau/Gold wie beim AL+8.0 find ich schon auch net verkehrt.
Und die neue Geo könnts auch für mich sehr interessant machen.


----------



## LANDOs (17. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> OMFG! Das neue AM hat ein Lenkwinkel von 69,5°. Mir war der jetzige von 68,5° schon zu steil. Vorteilhaft ist aber das der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler ist und die Kettenstrebe ist auch ein wenig kürzer. Schade das es das Bike nicht mit einer 160er 34er Gabel gibt.
> 
> Durch den Lenkwinkel ist es halt mehr als vorher ein CC Bike mit wenig mehr Federweg.



Alles was Du suchst, findest Du im SLIDE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. September 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig das das AL der 2013 Nachfolger vom AM ist?!? Oder gibt es vom AM noch ein 2013 Modell? Wann kommen die denn raus und können bestellt werden?
Bei Radon kann ich das 2013 Slide ab KW42 bekommen... Bei Canyon find ich nichts von 2013 außer dem AL...

Stehe auch gerade vor der Wahl Canyon AM 7.0 (leider bereits ausverkauft das 2012 Modell) oder das 2013 Slide 150 8.0...


----------



## MikeZ (18. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das das AL der 2013 Nachfolger vom AM ist?!? Oder gibt es vom AM noch ein 2013 Modell? Wann kommen die denn raus und können bestellt werden?
> Bei Radon kann ich das 2013 Slide ab KW42 bekommen... Bei Canyon find ich nichts von 2013 außer dem AL...
> 
> Stehe auch gerade vor der Wahl Canyon AM 7.0 (leider bereits ausverkauft das 2012 Modell) oder das 2013 Slide 150 8.0...



Das Nerve AL X.0 ist der Nachfolger vom Nerve XC, Nerve AL+ X.0 ersetzt das Nerve AM. (Nerve AL X.9 ist dann das 29er...).
In Post Nr.11 hier findest Du den Link zur Übersicht aller Modelle (MTB).
Bestellbar werden die Bikes wohl gegen Ende des Jahres sein, da ist Radon vielleicht etwas schneller. Dafür sind die Canyon dann auch nicht im Juni schon ausverkauft....


----------



## napstarr (18. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Alles was Du suchst, findest Du im SLIDE.



du meinst das STRIVE, oder ???


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. September 2012)

Okay verstehe, also gibts das AM dann quasi unter dem anderen Namen.
Verkaufsstart ist laut Canyon Mitte Ojtober...

Dann muss ich wohl noch warten, auf der Canyon Seite gibts ja noch nichts zum Nerve AM+...


----------



## xyzHero (18. September 2012)

Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer, Die neue Namensgebung ist doch ziemlich durchdacht:

<PRE> 
2012                                   2013
---                                       Nerve CF                           Carbon Rahmen 120mm
Nerve XC                 Nerve AL                          Aluminium Rahmen 120mm
Nerve AM                       Nerve AL+                       Aluminium Rahmen 150mm
</PRE> 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Freezer (18. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Okay verstehe, also gibts das AM dann quasi unter dem anderen Namen.
> Verkaufsstart ist laut Canyon Mitte Ojtober...
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl noch warten, auf der Canyon Seite gibts ja noch nichts zum Nerve AM+...



Doch! Schau mal auf der Canyon Seite unter "Eurobike 2012", da gibt es noch ein paar Info´s...


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> Nein, nur bis 2010.
> Bereits das 11er hat damit keine Probleme mehr.



Dem muss ich widersprechen. Mein 2011er AM hatte den bekannten Riss am Hinterbau.






Zudem scheint es vom 2011er- zum 2012er-Hinterbau *keine* Veränderungen gegeben zu haben.


----------



## simsalonaut (19. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> OMFG! Das neue AM hat ein Lenkwinkel von 69,5°.



Ernsthaft? Woher hast du diese Information?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. September 2012)

Evtl von hier:

http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf

Siehe Seite 45 

Das 2012 AM hat ein Lenkwinkel von 68,5°


----------



## simsalonaut (19. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Evtl von hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich. Aber das kann nicht stimmen; selbst das AL (sprich: 2012er XC) hat einen Lenkwinkel von 69°. Auf den Fotos lässt sich auch leicht erkennen, dass die Front des AL+ flacher ist, als die des AL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. September 2012)

Wäre auch ein Ding so einen Lenkwinkel zu verbauen ganz entgegen dem Trend bei AM Bikes zu flacheren lenkwinkeln.

Für AM würde ich max 68 Grad hinnehmen, ich hab 67 Grad und find es echt klasse.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Das 2013 ist in meinen Augen das bessere Bike X12 Steckachse, 150mm am Heck gegenüber 140. Neuer anscheinend verstärkter Hinterbau nach den etlichen gerissenen Sitzstreben, je nach Modell mit Stealth Reverb. In meinen Augen eine bessere Farbwahl.... Aber Höchstwahrscheinlich teurer aber das ist ja erstmal 2.



Farbwahl..na ich weiss ja nicht ....

Ich finde die Geo sieht jetzt zeitgemässer aus, aber obs das dann insgesamt im Vergleich zu der Konkurrenz bringt, da ja die 34er dem Strive vorbehalten bleibt, ist abzuwarten. 

Das Carver ICB ist denke ich erstmal das bessere Konzept...


----------



## beetle (20. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Für AM würde ich max 68 Grad hinnehmen, ich hab 67 Grad und find es echt klasse.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Canyon_Support (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss kurz einiges richtig stellen, da durch das fehlerhafte PDF doch ein wenig Verwirrung bei euch gestiftet wurde.

Nochmal kurz zur Namensgebung, die hier aber auch schon richtig erklärt wurde.

Nerve XC wird zu Nerve AL (steht für das Material, in dem Fall Aluminium)
Nerve AM wird zu Nerve AL+ (das plus steht für das Mehr an Federweg)
Nerve CF (Material Carbon Fiber)

Und dann wird es noch das Nerve AL 29er geben, welches durch die 9 hinter dem Punkt gekennzeichnet ist. Wie schon beim Grand Canyon AL 8.9, wird es dann ein Nerve AL 8.9 geben.

Bestellbar sind die Bikes ab Mitte Oktober. Wir haben bereits mit der Produktion für 2013 begonnen, sodaß auch zum Verkaufsstart einige Modelle sofort ab Lager verfügbar sein werden. Alle anderen Liefertermine, bzw. Verfügbarkeiten könnt ihr dann unter dem jeweiligen Modell bei "Verfügbarkeit prüfen" finden.

Hier sind jetzt die richtigen Geometriedaten zum Nerve AL+ mit 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Die Geometrie wurde gegenüber dem 2012er AM deutlich verbessert.

	Der effektive Sitzwinkel ist wesentlich steiler, um besonders aufwärts das Pedallieren zu erleichtern.
	Der Lenkwinkel ist 1° flacher, um bergab noch mehr Sicherheit zu geben. (Vorderrad weiter vorne --> weniger Überschlagsgefühl)
	Die Kettenstreben wurden nochmals verkürzt, um den verspielten Charakter des Rades zu stärken.
außerdem:
	volle 150mm (statt 140 beim alten AM) auch hinten 
	Überarbeitete Kinematik. Nochmals mehr Ruhe beim Bergauffahren.
	X12 Steckachse
	Reverb Stealth mit entsprechend teilweise interner Leitungsverlegung
	überarbeiteter Rohrsatz. Durch aufwendiger geformte Rohre (Unterrohr, Sitzstreben) konnten wir auf mehrere Gussets (eingeschweißte Verstärkungsteile) verzichten, der Rahmen ist dadurch eleganter (mehr aus einem Guss) und robuster ohne zusätzliches Gewicht.






Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MikeZ (20. September 2012)




----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. September 2012)

Sieht gut aus von den Geodaten, hört sich auch alles viel besser an wie die 2012er Bikes... gut das ich mich vorher entschieden hatte (Mitbewerber hat den Vorzug gewonnen) denn dieses Jahr wäre die Entscheidung deutlich schwerer gewesen.


----------



## beetle (20. September 2012)

Ja dann ist das AL+ dann doch wieder interessant.  Ne Freigabe für 160mm vorn wäre noch klasse.


----------



## ltdrace (20. September 2012)

Mal ne Frage zum Nerve XC 2012.

Alle Modelle wurden bei der Sparbuch Aktion reduziert bis auf das XC 8.0 und das XC 6.0.

Warum ?


----------



## Braunbaer (20. September 2012)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Nerve XC 2012.
> 
> Alle Modelle wurden bei der Sparbuch Aktion reduziert bis auf das XC 8.0 und das XC 6.0.
> 
> Warum ?



Vermutlich gibts da weniger Restmenge, wer weiß das schon so genau außer CANYON selbst.

Das 2013er AL+ klingt ganz lecker, Geometrie up to date (67 Grad LW) und X12-Achse hinten. Der Rest ist mir egal. Die Farben sehen aber ziemlich... naja.. gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Gibts kein schlichtes schwarz? Naja, mal abwarten, bis die Webseite im Oktober aktualisiert ist und die ersten Tests erscheinen.

Ciao, Braunbär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilesMumford (16. März 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

ist zwar schon älter hier aber ein neuen Thread aufmachen möchte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, wenn es hier schon um das Canyon AL+ geht.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob das AL+ 8.0 stabil genug ist um Downhill durch Wälder mit kleinen bis eventuell mittlernen Jumps durchzuhalten oder ob es dann gleich ein Canyon TORQUE sein muss wenn es um Sprünge geht ?!

VG,
Miles


----------



## ASQ (16. März 2013)

Also Sprünge würde ich nciht höher als n  meter hohe machen. Wenn ich mal so ne 5er/6er Treppe im Flug nehme statt zu fahren, ists schon sehr an der Grenze.
Was Downhill oder Freeride strecken/trails betrifft, kannst du eigentlich alles fahren, nur halt dabei die geschwindigkeit anpassen,,, (langsamer)


----------



## MilesMumford (16. März 2013)

Könnt ihr mir noch bei der Rahmengröße helfen ?
Ich bin 1,73 Meter Groß/Klein ( 67 Kg ) Schritthöhe ca. 77cm !

Der Rechner auf der Canyonseite gibt Rahmengröße S an doch ich dachte eher ich bräuchte M da S mit 40cm schon ziemlich wenig ist und der Unterschied zu M mit 5cm find ich auch recht viel.
Was meint ihr wäre jetzt besser S oder M ?

Ich fahre ziemlich gemixt, von Touren bis Trails ( keine Bike Parks ).


----------



## ASQ (17. März 2013)

MilesMumford schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch bei der Rahmengröße helfen ?
> Ich bin 1,73 Meter Groß/Klein ( 67 Kg ) Schritthöhe ca. 77cm !
> 
> Der Rechner auf der Canyonseite gibt Rahmengröße S an doch ich dachte eher ich bräuchte M da S mit 40cm schon ziemlich wenig ist und der Unterschied zu M mit 5cm find ich auch recht viel.
> ...



Schau mal hier http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/ , evtl hast du ja jemanden in deiner nähe mit den Größen S oder M.
Denn helfen kann dir da keiner, da es jeder anders empfindet, welche größe zu einem passt und angenehm ist.


----------

